# Question About Walk/Trot



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I assume you are doing something other than barrels. Walk trot is usually rail work. You walk and trot, change direction, etc. Usually, western, it is either pleasure or horsemanship from my experience. 

Someone can tell you a lot more than me though


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Walk/trot isnt a rodeo event. Its just a class in a show.
It is what it says but there is more to it.
If for western pleasure (which I would assume so if the class is just labeled "walk/trot") then it is judged on the horse's movement, obedience, and consistancy.
You want a horse with slow legs, little knee action, able to walk, jog, reverse on rail, back up, and you want the horse to be able to do it without much rein contact and with a strong topline.

If for horsemanship, its based on your ability as a rider to navigate the horse appropriately on the rail while maintaining proper riding position. (Usually follows pattern work)

In both, effortless transitions are key.
The walk/trot classes are usually for the youngsters or for greenies.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

BuckOff41570 said:


> Walk/trot isnt a rodeo event. Its just a class in a show.
> It is what it says but there is more to it.
> If for western pleasure (which I would assume so if the class is just labeled "walk/trot") then it is judged on the horse's movement, obedience, and consistancy.
> You want a horse with slow legs, little knee action, able to walk, jog, reverse on rail, back up, and you want the horse to be able to do it without much rein contact and with a strong topline.
> ...


i agree..... walk/jog classses are useually for green horses or riders, not limited to though. A walk/jog class can be wester or english, the programme will usually specify.... ie: HUS walk/trot or Western Pleasure walk/jog. It is a very good stepping stone for a young horse or for those who are starting out - not a beginner class as such, but a good place to start


----------



## paintqt (May 8, 2009)

*First year at walk/trot*

I have a three year old that I am starting off in a walk/trot western class and I have questions. I have never shown western, only dressage, can I post in a w/t western class? Is it ok to use both hands or do I need a curb bit? My horse goes just fine in a slow twist snaffle and I do not want to use a curb if I do not have to. The shows I am starting off in are local "backyard" shows if that is any help.

Thanks!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Paintqt - you cannot post in a western class. If you have a twist snaffle, because your horse is under the age of 5 you can show two handed.


----------

